# New guy from the Bay Area NORCAL



## Dermot duggan (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi everyone I'm a beekeeper in training living in San Ramon, bay area California - I've been hosting a couple of hives for a friend for the last 9 months, have really enjoyed the experience so bought my own hive, suite etc - No bees in the hive as I seem to have missed the "bee pack purchase" opportunity (Everywhere seems sold out). Any one know of a place I can get bees and a queen?

I will need lots of advice so be patient as I'm probably going to ask lots of dumb questions  Hopefully that will correct itself over time and I can start to give back!

All the best

Dermot


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

Welcome to the fourm. I can't help with bees but there are a lot of beeks on here from California they may be able to help.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Dermot duggan (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks guys, so you guys are called "beeks" Birdman? - LOL


----------



## jip (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey, welcome to the forum.

Pink Cow is near you. He might have something for you, maybe. But if not I have some established hives.


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

I was just lazy didn't want to spell the whole word.


----------



## Dermot duggan (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi Jip, thanks for the tip - Pink cow, that conjures up all sorts if weird images 

Lets keep talking, I'm keen to populate the hive asap


----------



## Dermot duggan (Apr 27, 2011)

Birdman said:


> I was just lazy didn't want to spell the whole word.


No I love it, I'm going to get a tee shirt printed up - Or even better have it added to my bee suit - "The NORCAL BEEKs"


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

Look like you might be a beek soon. good luck and enjoy your new hobby.


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

You said you friend had two hives at your place. Why not buy a queen and make a split from them. Just a thought.


----------



## Dermot duggan (Apr 27, 2011)

I thought about that, however one of the hives has just gone back and the other (Still in my yard) swarmed several times just recently. I'm concerned that the remaining hive may not be big enough now to allow for a split. Is there any way of knowing if the hive is big enough?


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

open it an look if they swarmed the queen didn't have any where to lay.


----------



## Dermot duggan (Apr 27, 2011)

They were out of space, so i've added another super to allow from growth. My question is how do I now establish if the remaining colony is big enough to split again?


----------



## jip (Apr 10, 2009)

Swarmed and you didn't catch them?


----------



## jip (Apr 10, 2009)

BTW, I PM'ed Pink Cow - Ed, said he'll contact you.


----------



## Dermot duggan (Apr 27, 2011)

Many thanks for the PM, I appreciate it!

Tried to catch the swarm but no luck!!



jip said:


> BTW, I PM'ed Pink Cow - Ed, said he'll contact you.


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

all you need is a couple frames of brood a frame of pollin and a frame of honey. If the were out of room they should be plenty of all. After they are going you can alway move frames around to help the weak hive.


----------



## Dermot duggan (Apr 27, 2011)

Do I need to ensure there is a queen cell on one of those frames? Also do u recommend a sirup feeder until the hire recovers its strength and raises a queen?

Cheers


Birdman said:


> all you need is a couple frames of brood a frame of pollin and a frame of honey. If the were out of room they should be plenty of all. After they are going you can alway move frames around to help the weak hive.


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

I would buy a queen that way she will lay soon after her release. Feed the split, if the hive has swarmed there should be plenty of store. They will make a queen if they are young eggs in the frames this takes around three week .


----------



## Dermot duggan (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks Birdman



Birdman said:


> I would buy a queen that way she will lay soon after her release. Feed the split, if the hive has swarmed there should be plenty of store. They will make a queen if they are young eggs in the frames this takes around three week .


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Hi Dermot,
If pink cow doesn't have anything extra, I can sell you a couple nucs.
I'm in Concord. You should check out www.diablobees.org. MDBA its also has a facebook page. Most of us locals are members.


----------

